# Nadine, Our New Alpine



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

My daughter debated between buying a young Nubian and a registered Alpine with not-so-pretty feet. The Nubian was taken off the farm, so that left us with Nadine. She's a very sweet and funny goat, smart and actually registered (we've got the papers). My daughter bought her last week, so it's all official. We have a dairy goat. Yay! :stars:

Here's our girl:










Here are her not-so-pretty feet:










Here's my daughter trimming those hooves:










Here's a picture of her just standing around:










Nadine was 2 on March 22. She's an American Alpine according to her registration. I bought her for my daughter for her 15th birthday, so I kind of feel like she's mine, too.










I don't really know what to look for in dairy goats. We fell in love with her, so it wasn't exactly a very businesslike decision. But, you know, we're not in this for business, at least not yet.

Anna


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on her. I do not know much if anything about Dairy Goats ,but I can say that she is pretty. 

As for those feet. WOW. What did they just not take care of her and trim her feet? It is going to be very important to stay on top of them and not let them got long. They MIGHT not look the way they should. I have a 4Her that had a dairy goat (rescue) that had hoofs well a lot worse then that, and they never really were able to get them to even look as good as yours, and he ended up going lame in his feet and they lost him last fall.

You have others goat correct? I think she looks as sweet as ever


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very pretty doe, congrats and your daughter must be so happy =) As to the feet, I have seen many Alpines with splayed feet, just something the breed has I think.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't know that Chelsey. 

See, I told you I know nothing about Dairy goats. :sun:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. Nadine lives at the school that my daughter attends. They have a working farm with a mixed herd of mostly Boer and Boer X does, but some dairy breeds, too. Nadine has two La Mancha buddies from her previous home that she's especially friendly with. She actually gets along with most of the other goats. 

During elementary ag day, a day for the younger kids in the district to get acquainted with the farm and agriculture, Nadine was part of the petting zoo. She's a sweet girl.

Interesting comment about Alpine feet. I believe Nadine's hooves were neglected badly. They're looking better with each trimming, but I don't ever expect them to be perfect. 

We're very happy with her. 

Anna


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have seen some alot worse than her's. I am glad to hear her's are getting better, it may have just been a neglect issue. 

Again, not all Alpines have feet issues, but I have seen alot that do.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sometimes the open toe is due to an overgrown heel so trimming that can help. Light colored goats tend to have more open toes than darker goats. She's beautiful though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a pretty girl 

Splayed toes can be from genetics, neglect to trim, or not trimming properly. I have a doe with splayed toes, I make sure she is always trimmed properly.


----------

